# Funny shit



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2011)

ROFL @ this fat whore.



D-Latsky said:


> YouTube Video


 

No wonder this sorry fucker hides his face. HA HA D-Laxative.

Even swine would be ashame to have their head on that.

I'd pity the fool who takes training advice from that bitch.


Who the hell makes injection instructional vids?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 11, 2011)

>>BLACK OPS<<



Gentleman's discriminating tastes.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> >>BLACK OPS<<
> 
> 
> 
> Gentleman's discriminating tastes.



Earlier today it was a green lantern video game. 

Variety's the spice of life.

How is black interracial different from white interracial?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still cracking up over D-Lardass being so full of it.

SHIT that is .... along with useless injections.

At least he's competent enough and effective @ taking off quick tops.


*HA HA HA AH HA HA HA*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2011)

BTW this thread is an open invitational to anyone else who finds other Funny Shit.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 11, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> BTW this thread is an open invitational to anyone else who finds other Funny Shit.



Interestingly enough, you started the thread.  You're funny (like a clown) and you're shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

Hahah Gentleman you suck hahaha nice try the fuckhole!! You cant even flame me with video to work with!! See how i look at the end of the week when the challenge is over. I cant wait to see your video! But that wont happen because you are an e builder with nothing to show but pictures of the guys you j off to lol!! What a FUCKTARD HAHAHA!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

what's funny is some pansy that doesn't have the balls to post his own picture making fun of anyone else.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> what's funny is some pansy that doesn't have the balls to post his own picture making fun of anyone else.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahah Gentleman you suck hahaha nice try the fuckhole!! You cant even flame me with video to work with!! See how i look at the end of the week when the challenge is over. I cant wait to see your video! But that wont happen because you are an e builder with nothing to show but pictures of the guys you j off to lol!! What a FUCKTARD HAHAHA!!


 
More people are laughing at you than you realize, including a little royalty.

But anyway, so you really expect to work a miracle in span of several days??

Those injections while having no impact on your lard have made you even more delusional than I thought. I didn't believe you could get any worse than disgracing the word "JACKED" but too my enjoyment, you have outdone yourself with vid of you opening packages and sticking a needle in your hamhock arms. Wow, doesn't get more exciting in your life than that huh??

So how long have you been wasting $$$ on syringes and quick tops since getting your first taste of bodybuilder semen and becoming a wannabe meathead??

If its longer than 5 months, then you should just QUIT because its a lost cause.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 11, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> More people are laughing at you than you realize, including a little royalty.
> 
> But anyway, so you really expect to work a miracle in span of several days??
> 
> ...



Did the big bad bodybuilder hurt your feelings?  Maybe if you say something nice he'll just make you hold his coat while he fucks your mom.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Did the big bad bodybuilder hurt your feelings? Maybe if you say something nice he'll just make you hold his coat while he fucks your mom.


 

BLAH BLAH BLAH .

Be productive and find a cure for your diseases hermaphrodite.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

Listen pins you couldnt even spot me! You are a joke. Post a pic or gtfo! By royalty do you mean the drag queen that throat pounds you every day? You are a sorry excuse for a trole. You are hated by everyone on here. I personally am indifferent, seeing how you are just words on a screen to me. So put up or fuck off computer boy!


----------



## vortex (Jul 11, 2011)

The more Gentleman posts, the more he reveals his fixations.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2011)

by royalty he means he has a boner because Prince gave him reps.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 33404     And the winner is Gentleherpes


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> by royalty he means he has a boner because Prince gave him reps.


At the very least, he keeps it interesting here. I'd be willing to be that Latsky will sleep tonight.



tommygunz said:


> View attachment 33404     And the winner is Gentleherpes


Verbose as usual. Too cool for school I suspect.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol i promise ill sleep just fine! Its an injection video its not like i was all pumped up or flexing lol. I was in my bathroom after dinner not on a fucken bb stage ready for a pose down lol!! Plus look at the op not the kind of person whos opunion would ruffle my feathers!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol i promise ill sleep just fine! Its an injection video its not like i was all pumped up or flexing lol. I was in my bathroom after dinner not on a fucken bb stage ready for a pose down lol!! Plus look at the op not the kind of person whos opunion would ruffle my feathers!




^^ can only flex in bathroom so his family doesnt know he lifts weights. its canadian law to be small, gay, and ugly


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

and collin i mean gentleman, lets see your awesome physique..
BTW, I would love to lknow the decision process of how you decided collin ferrel looked good enough to be in your avatar


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> At the very least, he keeps it interesting here. I'd be willing to be that Latsky will sleep tonight.
> 
> Verbose as usual. Too cool for school I suspect.



Werd! Trumps all you talentless hacks!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

ceazur said:


> ^^ can only flex in bathroom so his family doesnt know he lifts weights. its canadian law to be small, gay, and ugly



Chill out ginger snap! Is that all the pro hormones talking? Be goid and ill let you scrub my balls again. Now get back to the bowflex gentleman needs a spot on his heavy squat set!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Listen pins you couldnt even spot me! You are a joke. Post a pic or gtfo!


 
I don't spot other men period, I don't wish to be that close to them.

Spotting my girlfriend on her leg exercises is enough for me, thanks.




D-Latsky said:


> You are hated by everyone on here.


 
And why should I care about this notion??




D-Latsky said:


> I personally am indifferent, seeing how you are just words on a screen to me!


 
Sure.



D-Latsky said:


> Lol i promise ill sleep just fine! Its an injection video its not like i was all pumped up or flexing lol. I was in my bathroom after dinner not on a fucken bb stage ready for a pose down lol!!!


 
All that you mentioned is certainly gay, but somewhat entertaining.

Your little injection how-to-do exhibition here is simply gay and boring.




ceazur said:


> BTW, I would love to lknow the decision process of how you decided collin ferrel looked good enough to be in your avatar


 
I'm not one to judge the facial beauty of other men. Its unsettling in many ways.

If he's ugly to you so be it. Plenty of other actors for you to fantasize about.
I bet the Situation or Pauly D. really gets your boner going at a rate that's hard to control huh?


LOL @ Ceazur's Palace for Male Infactuation.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> dlatsky don't listen to people hating. You have come along way and I am actually impressed. Maybe some of these guys need to check out the beginning of your log with pics. Keep it up bro.


 
^^ Professional Butt-kisser at his peak right there ^^



D-Latsky said:


> Thanks bro! Thats why i am not really getting too worked up lol! How i look in a grainy video shot in my bathroom after a ton of cardio and food wasnt meant to be an accurate representation of my best look lol! Plus i wont put much thought into criticism from dudrs that post fake pictures or no pic at all. Oh well not competing with them any way


 
You're not competing with anyone, except the Mr. Chubby Universe pagent contestants.

So next time you do a vid, you should wear a gown and 5 inch stillettos to show people you're totally prepared.

I can't stop laughing at hallucinatory drug apes like you.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> ^^ Professional Butt-kisser at his peak right there ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant stop laughing at fucken armchair bodybuilding critics!! Your opinion is shit dude you are openly attracted to trannys ie mino lee. You post avatars of other men and constantly view my video like a love struck puppy. Im flattered that you put so much time into crtiqueingg how i look but its a waste. Move on poser boy. The captn will look after you with some free anal massage


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I cant stop laughing at fucken armchair bodybuilding critics!! Your opinion is shit dude you are openly attracted to trannys ie mino lee.


 
Why would she believe that and tell you?

You've been misinformed yet again, silly puppet.

That or your comprehension skills are beyond absymal.



D-Latsky said:


> You post avatars of other men and constantly view my video like a love struck puppy.


 
No do not flatter yourself at my expense, kitten.

I only view the crap once, 2 mins I can never get back.




D-Latsky said:


> Im flattered that you put so much time into crtiqueingg how i look but its a waste.


 
Excatly the point of this thread. To get you and others to see you're wasting your time and quality syringes.

Obviously you care about getting feedback with how you warm up to your brown-nosers and even bother posting a vid to begin with, so it makes your claims of not caring all more hilarious.

Side note: I see my criticism has rattled you enough to where your spelling is more deplorable than usual.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Why would she believe that and tell you?
> 
> You've been misinformed yet again, silly puppet.
> 
> ...


 


He posted the video for a transformation challenge you faggot fuck!  Keep in mind this is mainly a BBing forum.  You and weights don't get along and never will - hence the reason why you post fake pics every other day - Go suck a shotgun barrell


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> He posted the video for a transformation challenge you faggot fuck! Keep in mind this is mainly a BBing forum. You and weights don't get along and never will - hence the reason why you post fake pics every other day - Go suck a shotgun barrell


 

Uh-oh , I see you're in one of your sour moods today huh girl?

Well I will leave you alone then, its best you try thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Uh-oh , I see you're in one of your sour moods today huh girl?
> 
> Well I will leave you alone then, its best you try thinking happy thoughts.


 

You'd lose your life to me in under 20 seconds and I can assure you of that - if you even made it that long


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> You'd lose your life to me in under 20 seconds and I can assure you of that - if you even made it that long


 
Awww, no need to be upset now princess. Its okay, Barney loves you. See...









Remember, happy thoughts. Smiling Faces!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

You're getting gayer by the day.....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConfusion said:


> I'm getting dumber by the day....I'm so moody, that I will be on my period for quite awhile. Is there no one who can help me feel better about life.


 

Well I tried, but now I give up.

Maybe someone who truly cares can do something with you.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Well I tried, but now I give up.
> 
> Maybe someone who truly cares can do something with you.


 


WOW - u really got me!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> WOW - u really got me!


 
Yeah well, this thread isn't about you, its about D-Slug.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

OK I'll be flexible.

*MORE FUNNY SHIT:*





			
				Crank said:
			
		

> yup... a peabrain with 136 iq. pretty amazing


 



			
				Gentleman said:
			
		

> What's amazing about fabricating wishful numbers online?
> 
> You're not the first to do it and won't be the last.
> 
> ...


 


			
				Crank said:
			
		

> its very much real homie. blubber? I'm def solid as a rock. nice try.


 


*HA HA HA HA HA HA*


That Crank must be on Crack!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah well, this thread isn't about you, its about D-Slug.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


>


 
That's right you rest up honey.

Might ease some of the tension from your menopause.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> That's right you rest up honey.
> 
> Might ease some of the tension from your menopause.


 

God knows you NEVER rest - refreshing IM every 31 seconds ALL day long.  What a life


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

The OP is a tool and could fuck up a niggers picnic. 

And save your bullshit response cause I don't care.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> God knows you NEVER rest - refreshing IM every 31 seconds ALL day long. What a life


 
I know, and I have you to thank for it huh sexy?

You can't resist having dialogue with me, because your life is mudane.

I'm the lightening rod that brings a charge throughout this entire forum.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> The OP is a tool and could fuck up a niggers picnic.
> 
> And save your bullshit response cause I don't care.


 
I haven't noticed you in awhile caveman.

You been out scouring the beaches for more useless "treasure".

When you're actually trying to get a tan to become more appealing
to these deluded faggots like D-Lard and DecaCosmetics. LOL @ you.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I know, and I have you to thank for it huh sexy?
> 
> You can't resist having dialogue with me, because your life is mudane.
> 
> I'm the lightening rod that brings a charge throughout this entire forum.


 

NOPE - ur just the wet rag the ruins threads daily with your idiotic literature


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> He posted the video for a transformation challenge you faggot fuck!  Keep in mind this is mainly a BBing forum.  You and weights don't get along and never will - hence the reason why you post fake pics every other day - Go suck a shotgun barrell



yea, i'm pretty disgusted with prince for repping someone for making fun of an elite member, who made a vid for the challenge here, and who is participating in the challenge. if you watch the clip he is not fat but then again some gamer with a couch shoved up his ass 20 hours a day doesn't have the first clue what you guys need to eat to grow. 

i'm also disgusted with the simple minded fucktards that call this shit entertaining and encourage this little pos to stick around. must not have much to do now that jerry springer isn't on. 

if i missed anything he said that i should have responded to please excuse me i can't read the same book 50 times. the idiot obviously has diarrhea of the fingers.

btw this is his real girlfriend


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> yea, i'm pretty disgusted with prince for repping someone for making fun of an elite member, who made a vid for the challenge here, and who is participating in the challenge. if you watch the clip he is not fat but then again some gamer with a couch shoved up his ass 20 hours a day doesn't have the first clue what you guys need to eat to grow.
> 
> i'm also disgusted with the simple minded fucktards that call this shit entertaining and encourage this little pos to stick around. must not have much to do now that jerry springer isn't on.
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100% - Prince may be the bigger fuck now that I think about it - YUP, go ahead and neg rep me Prince


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you watch the clip he is not fat but then again some gamer with a couch shoved up his ass 20 hours a day doesn't have the first clue what you guys need to eat to grow.


 
Baby you seriously need to get your eyes checked.

Age is taking a toll much quicker on you than most.




Little Wing said:


> i'm also disgusted with the simple minded fucktards that call this shit entertaining and encourage this little pos to stick around. must not have much to do now that jerry springer isn't on.


 
What's disgusting is you allowing life's disappointments to transform you into a stick-in-the-mud.

Fuck, stop coming back to read it if you disapprove so much.
How can anyone be this much of a nag, it would suck to be your presence.

Maybe you need a trooper of a man to give you at least one good
night of sex to take your bitterness away. Good luck on finding that.




Little Wing said:


> if i missed anything he said that i should have responded to please excuse me i can't read the same book 50 times. the idiot obviously has diarrhea of the fingers.


 
And you have diarrhea of the brain.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> yea, i'm pretty disgusted with prince





DecaConstruction said:


> I agree 100% - Prince may be the bigger fuck now that I think about it - YUP, go ahead and neg rep me Prince


Your blasphemy will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your blasphemy will be dealt with accordingly.


 

Knock yourself out


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


>





you could save us all some time n just post that from now on. a picture paints a thousand word you know and this IS all you are really saying. k thanks.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you could save us all some time n just post that from now on. a picture paints a thousand word you know and this IS all you are really saying. k thanks.


 
I would post your picture, but my eyes would just get red with irritation.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> retard spewing shit


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman have you ever wondered what its like to not be a joke to everyone? People give you reps but its not cause you are funny or smart, its like when you give money to a bum. You feel sorry and hope that if you do they wont be there the next day dirtying the place up. So just save your energy for the special olympics and fuck off


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> yea, i'm pretty disgusted with prince for repping someone for making fun of an elite member, who made a vid for the challenge here, and who is participating in the challenge. if you watch the clip he is not fat but then again some gamer with a couch shoved up his ass 20 hours a day doesn't have the first clue what you guys need to eat to grow.
> 
> i'm also disgusted with the simple minded fucktards that call this shit entertaining and encourage this little pos to stick around. must not have much to do now that jerry springer isn't on.
> 
> ...



Unfurtantaly I pos repped this turd also because I forgot to hit neg. It pisses me off to no end when I do that but then alot of new members get pos repped just so I can get back to this turd.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Gentleman have you ever wondered what its like to not be a joke to everyone? People give you reps but its not cause you are funny or smart, its like when you give money to a bum. You feel sorry and hope that if you do they wont be there the next day dirtying the place up. So just save your energy for the special olympics and fuck off


 
Keep telling your moronic self that, funny how you're reaching a long way for some comfort.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Unfurtantaly I pos repped this turd also because I forgot to hit neg. It pisses me off to no end when I do that but
> 
> yada yada yada yada I'm old and slow-minded.


 
Idiots do idiotic things, so I'd say just another normal day for the Redster.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Gentleman have you ever wondered what its like to not be a joke to everyone? People give you reps but its not cause you are funny or smart, its like when you give money to a bum. You feel sorry and hope that if you do they wont be there the next day dirtying the place up. So just save your energy for the special olympics and fuck off



people positive repping him don't feel sorry for him they are just ignorant enough to to be amused by him and so uncreative they can't come up with interesting things to post on their own so ohhh let's watch this garbage. the people who think he's entertaining wtf did they do for excitement before he came along? watch paint dry? let's keep the little retard around that shits in the pool cuz it's funny. yea those are brilliant people. NOT 

some of his pos reps are accidental, i knew reddog didn't mean to positive rep him and i forgot to hit disapprove myself before.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


>





Gentleman said:


>





Gentleman said:


>



yawn. just the same old shit.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Baby you seriously need to get your eyes checked.
> 
> Age is taking a toll much quicker on you than most.
> 
> ...


 


Gentleman said:


> I know, and I have you to thank for it huh sexy?
> 
> You can't resist having dialogue with me, because your life is mudane.
> 
> I'm the lightening rod that brings a charge throughout this entire forum.


 


Gentleman said:


> I haven't noticed you in awhile caveman.
> 
> You been out scouring the beaches for more useless "treasure".
> 
> ...


 


Gentleman said:


> I would post your picture, but my eyes would just get red with irritation.


 

I can't imagine sitting on I.M. ALL DAY LONG going back and forth with people on IM - Again, all day loooooooong you do this - every single day at that........even while you were "vacationing in Key West" - pfft!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Idiots do idiotic things, so I'd say just another normal day for the Redster.



I guess the difference is, is that I am working And peeking at I.M. when I get a free minute. Unlike you who sits there hitting refresh with one hand and holding your cock with the other. Gee, when do you find time to fuck this hot girlfriend and pratice your karate bullshit. Oh thats right your whole life is a facade you fucking charleton.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to admit I love this fukker's material!  Repped again for making fun of an elite member.  Prince was on spot for the reps also.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I can't imagine sitting on I.M. ALL DAY LONG going back and forth with people on IM - Again, all day loooooooong you do this - every single day at that........even while you were "vacationing in Key West" - pfft!


 

ALL DAY LONG?

If you truly believe that, you're even bigger dumbass than I imagined.

Yeah I go back and forth because I'm not a punk and take on any challenge.

Not shocking, that sissy like you wouldn't understand and can't relate.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I guess the difference is, is that I am working And peeking at I.M. when I get a free minute. Unlike you who sits there hitting refresh with one hand and holding your cock with the other. Gee, when do you find time to fuck this hot girlfriend and pratice your karate bullshit. Oh thats right your whole life is a facade you fucking charleton.


 
I'm more real than probably 80% of the people here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I'm more real than probably 80% of the people here.



Your delusional at best. I don't understand you. And I'm being honest here for a sec. You come on to a forum and bash every person you can at every oppuritunity and then you stick around saying you are more real than 80% of the people on here. I just don't get it. Hopefully the gay bar you hang in all day loses its free WI-FI and then maybe you will go away. 


Thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your delusional at best. I don't understand you. And I'm being honest here for a sec. You come on to a forum and bash every person you can at every oppuritunity and then you stick around saying you are more real than 80% of the people on here. I just don't get it. Hopefully the gay bar you hang in all day loses its free WI-FI and then maybe you will go away.
> 
> 
> Thats just wishful thinking.


 
What's not to get oldtimer?

The fabrications, the juicing, the spray tanning, etc.

I engage in none of that like the majority of this forum.

I have no reason to be fake to anyone, I gain nothing from it.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I have to admit I love this fukker's material!  Repped again for making fun of an elite member.  Prince was on spot for the reps also.



Fuck you piss tank! Got board of crying about your problems to foreman? Blow me and then go fuck yourself bitch. Oh ya have another zima fagget!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your delusional at best. I don't understand you. And I'm being honest here for a sec. You come on to a forum and bash every person you can at every oppuritunity and then you stick around saying you are more real than 80% of the people on here. I just don't get it. Hopefully the gay bar you hang in all day loses its free WI-FI and then maybe you will go away.
> 
> 
> Thats just wishful thinking.



i get it, he hates bodybuilders with enough passion to do this. he doesn't want to be a shit to just _anyone_ he specifically chooses bodybuilders and he admires non jacked model type men. i don't understand other bodybuilders encouraging him. the why is a mystery...  maybe his boyfriend left him for a bodybuilder? or one of his childhood gaming buddies spends time at a gym now instead of on the couch beside him still being 12 and he's seething about it?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I have to admit I love this fukker's material!  Repped again for making fun of an elite member.  Prince was on spot for the reps also.



you're a fucking idiot. he hates all bodybuilders especially ones who are "juiced".


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What's not to get oldtimer?
> 
> The fabrications, the juicing, the spray tanning, etc.
> 
> ...



If you were a mouthy bitch like this in reality you would be dead! Not many people can stand you here so imagine of some of them could physically beat on you! It would be like back home in the trailer park hey?


----------



## custom (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck you piss tank! Got board of crying about your problems to foreman? Blow me and then go fuck yourself bitch. Oh ya have another zima fagget!


 lol


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i get it, he hates bodybuilders with enough passion to do this. he doesn't want to be a shit to just _anyone_ he specifically chooses bodybuilders and he admires non jacked model type men?


 
I don't admire them, just respect them a lot more.

Its funny you believe being "jacked" is the essence of BBing.

Just as nutty as all the juiceheads filled with pipe dreams.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It would be like back home in the trailer park hey?


 
Your family has no relation to mine.

So the answer is an enthatic NO.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I don't admire them, just respect them a lot more.
> 
> Its funny you believe being "jacked" is the essence of BBing.
> 
> Just as nutty as all the juiceheads filled with pipe dreams.



Im sure your pipes full of dreams ya fucken blown out queer.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck you piss tank! Got board of crying about your problems to foreman? Blow me and then go fuck yourself bitch. Oh ya have another zima fagget!



Why don't you lern how to spel you unjerked cum guzzling faggot!  Then go sink another wine cooler with your bf.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> If you were a mouthy bitch like this in reality you would be dead! Not many people can stand you here so imagine of some of them could physically beat on you! It would be like back home in the trailer park hey?



they _could_ but i have seen a number of guys on here say they refused to fight with guys that were so small they didn't stand a chance. he can assume the big bodybuilder guys are what he wants to think they are; meathead, ignorant, heartless, people who all are so vain and interested in nothing but getting bigger but he's wrong. 

he has a problem with jacked guys and probably assumes even the naturals are juiced. correct me if i'm wrong but juice alone doesn't build muscle it takes hard work and dedicated training. being a model takes what? good genes? vanity? what's so worthy of respect? maybe crush is a better term.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Im sure your pipes full of dreams ya fucken blown out queer.


 
Poor baby, can't handle a real perspective.

Here you go.....


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Why don't you lern how to spel you unjerked cum guzzling faggot!  Then go sink another wine cooler with your bf.



Who the fuck is this boizer trying to fool? Dont worry about the spellimg you probably cant see straight from the tears you've been spilling. Fucken alchy homo suckin gentlemans dick for a free brew? You must be jacked another pictureless e builder! Fuck outta here Amy Winehouse!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> they _could_ but i have seen a number of guys on here say they refused to fight with guys that were so small they didn't stand a chance. he can assume the big bodybuilder guys are what he wants to think they are; meathead, ignorant, heartless, people who all are so vain and interested in nothing but getting bigger but he's wrong.
> 
> he has a problem with jacked guys and probably assumes even the naturals are juiced. correct me if i'm wrong but juice alone doesn't build muscle it takes hard work and dedicated training. being a model takes what? good genes? vanity? what's so worthy of respect? maybe crush is a better term.


 
Fuck you're an idiot.

No I don't think all naturals are juiced.

Yes the majority of bbers and wannabes care about getting big.
If you bothering reading all BBing forums more carefully you'd realize it.

I never said juice alone makes someone big, but clearly they don't work
as hard as non-juicers. How someone can not respect that is beyond me.

And I'm not thoroughly familiar with the habits of male models.
But training is likely involved in some manner and maybe even juicing.


Bottom line is the misconceptions about me on this forum are hysterically ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Fuck you're an idiot.
> 
> No I don't think all naturals are juiced.
> 
> ...



why do you spend so much time on bodybuilding forums? why not go to a modeling forum where you fit in better and can respect other members? 

and fyi, you're wrong all non juicers work harder at it. it depends on the individual there are those that push it to the max and those who half ass it in both groups. and i don't think all bodybuilder guys or even the majority want to be monsters. if i had a dollar for every time i heard a guy say he wants to look like brad pitt in fight club i'd be rich. that's NOT big.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> ALL DAY LONG?
> 
> If you truly believe that, you're even bigger dumbass than I imagined.
> 
> ...


 

YES!!!  ALL DAY LONG from the second you open those eyes till sun down...."I go back and forth because I a not a punk"  AND  "take on your challenges"???   

You must be kidding me - You looooove this forum, huh?  You'd be dead in a grave after you met me.....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> why do you spend so much time on bodybuilding forums? why not go to a modeling forum where you fit in better and can respect other members?
> 
> and fyi, you're wrong all non juicers work harder at it. it depends on the individual there are those that push it to the max and those who half ass it in both groups.


 
If someone who's juicing has to work a lot harder than a natural
then shouldn't be wasting time juicing to begin with, its stupid.



DecaConstruction said:


> YES!!! ALL DAY LONG from the second you open those eyes till sun down...."I go back and forth because I a not a punk" AND "take on your challenges"???
> 
> You must be kidding me - You looooove this forum, huh?  You'd be dead in a grave after you met me.....


 

If you're a murderer then you shouldn't be allowed to roam the streets.

Now that's real talk. Take it for however you want, sunflower.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentleman why are you so concerned with the actions of others? Your a failure noone cares what you think i just argue because im cranky and enjoy the competition. Whats your excuse?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Gentleman why are you so concerned with the actions of others? Your a failure noone cares what you think i just argue because im cranky and enjoy the competition. Whats your excuse?


 
What a dumbass.

Competition? Where? I haven't seen any. Guess I'm on the wrong forum.

And apparently you haven't seen the domination thread dedicated to ME.

Open your eyes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who the fuck is this boizer trying to fool? Dont worry about the spellimg you probably cant see straight from the tears you've been spilling. Fucken alchy homo suckin gentlemans dick for a free brew? You must be jacked another pictureless e builder! Fuck outta here Amy Winehouse!



Yeah, well I bet you can't even bench 400lbs.  Pushing in your bf's shit is nothing like pushing up a bbell with 4 plates on each side.  Sounds like you got your hand on your cock and are fantasizing about punish fucking gentleman.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, well I bet you can't even bench 400lbs.  Pushing in your bf's shit is nothing like pushing up a bbell with 4 plates on each side.  Sounds like you got your hand on your cock and are fantasizing about punish fucking gentleman.


You can bench 405lbs?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You can bench 405lbs?



Well, on tren/test.  More than that when I'm up around 255ish.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck you piss tank! Got board of crying about your problems to foreman? *Blow me and then go fuck yourself bitch. Oh ya have another zima fagget*!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yeah, well I bet you can't even bench 400lbs.  Pushing in your bf's shit is nothing like pushing up a bbell with 4 plates on each side.  Sounds like you got your hand on your cock and are fantasizing about punish fucking gentleman.



Wtf are you drunk?


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, on tren/test.  More than that when I'm up around 255ish.


Respectable. At 230lbs I got real close but never managed 2reps on my own. Sitting at 208lbs today and wouldn't even think about trying.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

nope.  Just haven't hopped into a good e-fight lately.  I saw yous two e-fighting and got sucked into it.  No pun intended.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, on tren/test.  More than that when I'm up around 255ish.



Pics or vids or its justt another e lift. How many old e's have you pounded today Amy?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Yous?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^^ 

You attempting to flex an unnoticable bicep in all your avatars is also some.....












Wait for it.................






























*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2011)

gentleman, let us see a pic of your cock. 
That things is either extremely huge or epic small


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Gentlefag lets see yours pussy! If you used a one inch pin it would come out the other side. Im growing tired of you flirting. I see you have watched that video atleast 50 times so enjoy, keep pounding that keyboard and you might get big! Doubt it though.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats up ceazur you old whore?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats is the point of this video? You do know teens tend to go by the phrase "monkey see, monkey do".


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Whats is the point of this video? You do know teens tend to go by the phrase "monkey see, monkey do".



It was for WP he asked guys to do a video of injection technique. In exchange for free gear, made sense to me.


----------



## Imosted (Jul 12, 2011)

It is all WP's fault... GMP made gear. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It was for WP he asked guys to do a video of injection technique. In exchange for free gear, made sense to me.



how come even i knew this but some men on the forum, especially one in particular who ragged on me for not reading all the bb forums carefully, didn't? wp even posted a thread a week or so ago asking people where the vids they owed them were.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It was for WP he asked guys to do a video of injection technique. In exchange for free gear, made sense to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys where are your videos???
> 
> here are names of guys i sent it...:
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The captn will look after you with some free anal massage



There's no such thing as free anal massage


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Lard said:


> Gentlefag lets see yours pussy! If you used a one inch pin it would come out the other side. Im growing tired of you flirting. I see you have watched that video atleast 50 times so enjoy, keep pounding that keyboard and you might get big! Doubt it though.


 
Thought you didn't care what I say or what I looked like?

I'm just words on a screen right? And you couldn't be rattled.



theCaptn' said:


> There's no such thing as free anal massage


 
I heard as part the deal D-Lard made with his sugardaddy, there is such an exchange between them.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Thought you didn't care what I say or what I looked like?
> 
> I'm just words on a screen right? And you couldn't be rattled.
> 
> ...



Gettin weaker son, Pick up your game.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Gettin weaker son, Pick up your game.


 
I believe THIS epitomizes weakness.








Were you trying to grab your crotch in public ??

Fucking perverted freak of a washed up fossil.




*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I believe THIS epitomizes weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son, Thats been played out too many times on here, But that is me. The real me. 
I am what I am and that is all that I am. 


P.S. Go fuck yourself Colin, Or is it Colon?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I believe THIS epitomizes weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I believe THIS epitomizes weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many times is this Fucktard going to post REDDOGS picture? Mive on your shits weak.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

maybe we should all just feel sorry for some guy that wakes up every morning hating the world so much he does this *every* day. how bad would your life be to find this a rewarding way to spend time? a lot of us are giving this a few minutes here n there as we go about our day but he is addressing every single one of us in multiple threads... how much time is that taking?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> He-Man was my childhood, swole celebrity, seriously. I loved He-Man.


 

*HA HA HA HA HA*


This nauseating crap was from this thread --> *HERE*




*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How many times is this Fucktard going to post REDDOGS picture? Mive on your shits weak.


 
What the hell? 

Its that somekind of new failed juicehead lingo?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Its that somekind of new failed juicehead lingo?



At least I ain't hiding behind some washed up tool of an actor. What you see is what you get spanky. But I guess if I was ashamed of the way I look as you are then I guess I wouldn't post my pic.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How many times is this Fucktard going to post REDDOGS picture? Mive on your shits weak.



I think he likes me


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> At least I ain't hiding behind some washed up tool of an actor. What you see is what you get spanky. But I guess if I was ashamed of the way I look as you are then I guess I wouldn't post my pic.


 
You dared to call me weak, so I showed you REAL weakness.

What more do you what? For an old fart, you're not very wise.

Next time don't provoke the lion if you don't want it to bite.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You dared to call me weak, so I showed you REAL weakness.
> 
> What more do you what? For an old fart, you're not very wise.
> 
> Next time don't provoke the lion if you don't want it to bite.


 
I'd like to point out that you have been on this IM shit since noon - 3 hours straight of rambling back and forth with people - addressing EVERY single person - AND you will be on this board till the sun goes down tonight


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I'd like to point out that you have been on this IM shit since noon - 3 hours straight of rambling back and forth with people - addressing EVERY single person - AND you will be on this board till the sun goes down tonight.


 
Better than spending hours trying on different panties to eventually show your male gym groupies.​ 


I don't know if you understand this yet, but just a reminder that......​ 

*I ABSOLUTELY HATE YOU !!!!!*​ 

The same drivel you excret from your gaping asshole and onto the screen.​ 
Congratulations on taking the nagging title from the queen herself Little Wench.​ 
Wear your crown with pride you fucking broken record.​


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 13, 2011)

gentleman said:


> better than spending hours trying on different panties to eventually show your male gym groupies.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*winning!!!*​


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You dared to call me weak, so I showed you REAL weakness.
> 
> What more do you what? For an old fart, you're not very wise.
> 
> Next time don't provoke the lion if you don't want it to bite.



Dude,I'm sure you still  knock on peoples doors and run away and make crank phone calls. Because just like here you're a big man when You can't be seen in person. And the only way you're a lion is when you're lion on you're belly and all of the boys are taking turns ramming your blown out shit hole. So pussy boy run you're little cum dumpster all you want. You ain't nothing but a fucking little punk, So fuck off and die. This old fart wouldn't mind a little face time with you. you might fuck me up (which I doubt) but I would certainly kick you're nuts up into you're fucking throat.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDICK309 said:


> And the only way you're a lion is when you're lion on you're belly and all of the boys are taking turns ramming your blown out shit hole.


 

^ I singled this out, just for the pure fact that's epically unfunny. ^



The rest is just.....well......










Wait for it now.........













REDDICK309 said:


> Dude,I'm sure you still knock on peoples doors and run away and make crank phone calls. Because just like here you're a big man when You can't be seen in person. And the only way you're a lion is when you're lion on you're belly and all of the boys are taking turns ramming your blown out shit hole. So pussy boy run you're little cum dumpster all you want. You ain't nothing but a fucking little punk, So fuck off and die. This old fart wouldn't mind a little face time with you. you might fuck me up (which I doubt) but I would certainly kick you're nuts up into you're fucking throat.


 

*REDDICK* *MELTDOWN*

















*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2011)

One of the most pathetic people on the Internet are the ones that talk shit about others pictures, but never post their own. Just as pathetic are the people that talk shit about people on a site for building people up.

  Closely following those are fucktards that give positive reps to such people.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

This pussy is so predictable. I knew he was going to say that was a meltdown cause thats all hes got. Thats no meltdown gentleboytoy. thats just the facts. 


+1 on Doms comments


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> One of the most pathetic people on the Internet are the ones that talk shit about others pictures, but never post their own. Just as pathetic are the people that talk shit about people on a site for building people up.


 
Settle down sweetcheeks, its really not that serious.

I'm having fun and killing some spare time.

You uptight muthafuckers need to untangle your panties.

Change your tampons or something to become less high-strung.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually my meltdown was pos repping you again. Thats twice this week , but it won't happen again I can assure you little gentleboytoy


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> This pussy is so predictable. I knew he was going to say that was a meltdown cause thats all hes got. Thats no meltdown gentleboytoy. thats just the facts.
> 
> 
> +1 on Doms comments



I put him on ignore days ago. I only see what others quote. I'm not enabling his troll behavior.

He strikes me as the mouthy type that would literally piss himself if he got in a fight.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

I put you back in the green for the moment so why don't you shut you're cum dumpster. You're the fucking moron who just regurgeatates the same bullshit over and over. Hopefully in september when you get into tenth grade you will learn some new words.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> One of the most pathetic people on the Internet are the ones that talk shit about others pictures, but never post their own. Just as pathetic are the people that talk shit about people on a site for building people up.
> 
> Closely following those are fucktards that give positive reps to such people.



Right on the money


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I believe THIS epitomizes weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's bigger than you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually my meltdown was pos repping you again. Thats twice this week , but it won't happen again I can assure you little gentleboytoy


 
It will indeed happen again and again.....oh and yet again.


Because you're a geriatric, beach-combing moron.




REDDOG309 said:


> I put you back in the green for the moment so why don't you shut you're cum dumpster. You're the fucking moron who just regurgeatates the same bullshit over and over. Hopefully in september when you get into tenth grade you will learn some new words.


 
Me, regurgeatating?

Now you're a delusional, incompetent beach-combing moron



Zaphod said:


> He's bigger than you.


 
You wish, just so you could spend at least 2 hours sucking his *RED DICK.*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

What next genius? are you going to call us poopie heads? Huh little boytoy. 


Answer me you little fucking sperm bank.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What next genius? are you going to call us poopie heads? Huh little boytoy.


 
None of that genius material. Another REDDICK sore loser failure.



REDDOG309 said:


> Answer me you little fucking sperm bank.


 

Do not ever confuse me for your ex-husband, precious.

Is that understood?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 13, 2011)

Your pathectic Son, No matter how much you try to take it out on the fine folks at I.M.  the fact that mommy was a whore and daddy fondled your balls until you were eight years old ain't going to make you better. Seek help Son, Get right, Someone out there might like you one day, you just have to keep looking.


Is that understood?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> It will indeed happen again and again.....oh and yet again.
> 
> 
> Because you're a geriatric, beach-combing moron.
> ...



How's your Colin Farrell obsession going?  You should put your long greasy hair in pigtails so that should you ever meet him he's something to grab onto when he facefucks you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> One of the most pathetic people on the Internet are the ones that talk shit about others pictures, but never post their own. Just as pathetic are the people that talk shit about people on *a site for building people up*.
> 
> *Closely following those are fucktards that give positive reps to such people.*



THIS. 

when exlax shit on a female in her journal i mentioned to Prince people weren't going to join the contest and expose themselves to his garbage and Prince said we are here to support each other... Prince turning around and repping this piece of shit for slamming someone that's in the contest and was honest enough to actually do a vid not just take free gear from a sponsor here doesn't seem like support, seems like bullshit. maybe World Pharma would have gotten more vids back if the owner of Ironmagazine didn't support shitting on a member who did make a vid. just sayin.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> This pussy is so predictable. I knew he was going to say that was a meltdown cause thats all hes got. Thats no meltdown gentleboytoy. thats just the facts.
> 
> 
> +1 on Doms comments


meltdown^^


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> THIS.
> 
> when exlax shit on a female in her journal i mentioned to Prince people weren't going to join the contest and expose themselves to his garbage and Prince said we are here to support each other... Prince turning around and repping this piece of shit for slamming someone that's in the contest and was honest enough to actually do a vid not just take free gear from a sponsor here doesn't seem like support, seems like bullshit. maybe World pharma would have gotten more vids back if the owner of Ironmagazine didn't support shitting on a member who did make a vid. just sayin.


You're stooping pretty low. Take a quick look at what this, "win" you so eagerly seek is doing to you. Being serious for a moment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're stooping pretty low. Take a quick look at what this, "win" you so eagerly seek is doing to you. Being serious for a moment.




it's not stooping low at all. _everything else aside_ this is a bodybuilding site, the owner laughing at someones efforts is bullshit. the only "win" i'm seeking is people treating each other with respect here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

I think gentleman's been fairly respectful.  Seems to me, he's the victim here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think gentleman's been fairly respectful.  Seems to me, he's the victim here.



dear fucking god. you should be a lawyer for some douche that sues a homeowner cuz he got injured breaking into his house.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, everyone's been flaming and bashing him, saying terrible things ever since he joined the board.  A simple group apology would go a long way to atone for the way he's been treated.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think gentleman's been fairly respectful.  Seems to me, he's the victim here.



Since when did this fucken sperm belly get involved? Bored of benching 400 so you thought you would do some squats on Gentlequeers dick? Stick to being a falldown drunk your better at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Well, everyone's been flaming and bashing him, saying terrible things ever since he joined the board.  A simple group apology would go a long way to atone for the way he's been treated.



um, not sure where you have been but exlax didn't just join and start getting bashed. he got banned as 999 then came back as chill, shooter, realist and 15 other names repeatedly being banned again for being an asshole, THEN he joined as exlax.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Since when did this fucken sperm belly get involved? Bored of benching 400 so you thought you would do some squats on Gentlequeers dick? Stick to being a falldown drunk your better at it.



Even with all the beers I've sunk, I still never could develop a belly quite like yours.  You need to change that handle to D-Gutsky spermbank.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Even with all the beers I've sunk, I still never could develop a belly quite like yours.  You need to change that handle to D-Gutsky spermbank.



Wow great work bwahaha you dont belong here. Go chase  a cheeseburger hasselhoff!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's not stooping low at all. _everything else aside_ this is a bodybuilding site, the owner laughing at someones efforts is bullshit. the only "win" i'm seeking is people treating each other with respect here.


Here is my simple point: Gentleman singled out a poster that hangs out down here where threads like this are funny. D-Latsky is not going to quit the site because of it. If anything he'll post more down here. He's never once complained about the shit I said to him or anyone else. I understand you literally don't like Gentleman but do you really have to call out the boss as well? Seems you're the only one going a little bit too far. People WILL respect each other in every other forum or they will be banned. No need for that in here. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Here is my simple point: Gentleman singled out a poster that hangs out down here where threads like this are funny. D-Latsky is not going to quit the site because of it. If anything he'll post more down here. He's never once complained about the shit I said to him or anyone else. I understand you literally don't like Gentleman but do you really have to call out the boss as well? Seems you're the only one going a little bit too far. People WILL respect each other in every other forum or they will be banned. *No need for that in here*. That would be ridiculous.



that part right there is total fucking bullshit. if someone makes a thread of hot babes etc in anything goes no one wants exlax going in there taking his troll shits. it's not just my opinion. and yea exlax is "funny" that's why people want to beat his face in with a shovel. ignorant is what people are when they do not have the personality or wit to be anything else.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Settle down sweetcheeks, its really not that serious.
> 
> I'm having fun and killing some spare time.
> 
> ...



I see. You're trying to be like Colin Farrell in Bruges







YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> that part right there is total fucking bullshit. if someone makes a thread of hot babes etc in anything goes no one wants exlax going in there taking his troll shits. it's not just my opinion. and yea exlax is "funny" that's why people want to beat his face in with a shovel. ignorant is what people are when they do not have the personality or wit to be anything else.


So what exactly do you think "Anything Goes" means? I honestly don't understand your side of the argument in this forum. Everyone has the right and ability to NOT respond to him.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your pathectic Son, No matter how much you try to take it out on the fine folks at I.M. the fact that mommy was a whore and daddy fondled your balls until you were eight years old ain't going to make you better. Seek help Son, Get right, Someone out there might like you one day, you just have to keep looking.
> 
> 
> Is that understood?


 
theCaptn' still loves the REDDOG!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> theCaptn' still loves the REDDOG!


slut


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> So what exactly do you think "Anything Goes" means? I honestly don't understand your side of the argument in this forum. Everyone has the right and ability to NOT respond to him.



lol at  you saying _*omg don't you get it's anything goes*_ um *anything goes* means i can try to get rid of the little turd if i want. why the fuck are you getting involved protecting him? you wanna suck his dick or what? you might want to check this thread

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/137470-who-inspired-u-want-b-freak.html#post2378246

his shit *does* spill into other areas of the forum he has no idea how to be anything but a cunt. fuck off. k thanks.  anything remember... it's not just anything ignorant, anything juvenile, grown ups get to play here too not just teenage fucktards like exlax.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> slut


 
I prefer the term Man-Whore


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> lol at  you saying _*omg don't you get it's anything goes*_ um *anything goes* means i can try to get rid of the little turd if i want. why the fuck are you getting involved protecting him? _*you wanna suck his dick or what?*_ you might want to check this thread
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/137470-who-inspired-u-want-b-freak.html#post2378246
> 
> his shit *does* spill into other areas of the forum he has no idea how to be anything but a cunt. fuck off. k thanks.  anything remember... it's not just anything ignorant, anything juvenile, grown ups get to play here too not just teenage _*fucktards like exlax*_.


Ah yes, you are quite the "grown up" what with your negging me and your high school vocabulary. I've tried the high road with you but you constantly remind me why I just don't like you. You are as juvenile as anyone here yet you are a nothing more than a boring prude. As Gentleman said before, "Fuck off back to a knitting forum, grandma".


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I prefer the term Man-Whore


Yeah well, I would prefer my wife as mute but that's not the case.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> theCaptn' still loves the REDDOG!





Aries1 said:


> slut



See your not the only one blowing Mods around here. 



Aries1 said:


> Yeah well, I would prefer my wife as mute but that's not the case.



You're wife told me she wished the same thing about you.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You're wife told me she wished the same thing about you.


She said you were cute just like her grandpa before he died.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> She said you were cute just like her grandpa before he died.



  That was a good one you fucking sperm bank.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Well Im glad my video has been all but forgotten in htis thread lol! Gentleman you are a fucken ass plug. Colin Farrel is a fagget!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

I fukkin love it.  Now gentleman has errbody fighting among themselves.  This is one influential cat.  I think he should be promoted to mod right away.  Hell, make him an admin!

Just an observation.  LW kinda reminds me of the little freckled redhead who sat by herself at lunch and all the boys would drop by, from time to time, just to torment her for sport and for the reaction they'd get.  That reaction just makes it too damn fun to resist.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ah yes, you are quite the "grown up" what with your negging me and your high school vocabulary. I've tried the high road with you but you constantly remind me why I just don't like you. You are as juvenile as anyone here yet you are a nothing more than a boring prude. As Gentleman said before, "Fuck off back to a knitting forum, grandma".



if you think i'm a prude you don't know shit about women. maybe your wife is a lot kinkier than you could ever imagine.... and you're just too busy chasing some asshole little boy around on the internet to notice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I fukkin love it.  Now gentleman has errbody fighting among themselves.  This is one influential cat.  I think he should be promoted to mod right away.  Hell, make him an admin!
> 
> Just an observation.  LW kinda reminds me of the little freckled redhead who sat by herself at lunch and all the boys would drop by, from time to time, just to torment her for sport and for the reaction they'd get.  That reaction just makes it too damn fun to resist.



hardly. i hung out with the sports kids cuz i played basketball and softball and the druggies cuz i partied. i'm the girl all the guys wanted to fuck... all the shitheads like you that wouldn't dare to even say hello cuz my tits gave them a boner in math class so they'd slink away with their books carried low to go home and jerk off over the unattainable.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> hardly. i hung out with the sports kids cuz i played basketball and softball and the druggies cuz i partied. i'm the girl all the guys wanted to fuck... all the shitheads like you that wouldn't dare to even say hello cuz my tits gave them a boner in math class so they'd slink away with their books carried low to go home and jerk off over the unattainable.



Awesome!! Reps for big boobs!!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Awesome!! Reps for big boobs!!



Indeed!  I just have to wait a little bit to recharge before giving out more.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol me too hahaha!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you think i'm a prude you don't know shit about women. maybe your wife is a lot kinkier than you could ever imagine.... and you're just too busy chasing some asshole little boy around on the internet to notice.


Ha ha...you were able to discern all of this from my post? rofl



Little Wing said:


> hardly. i hung out with the sports kids cuz i played basketball and softball and the druggies cuz i partied. i'm the girl all the guys wanted to fuck... all the shitheads like you that wouldn't dare to even say hello cuz my tits gave them a boner in math class so they'd slink away with their books carried low to go home and jerk off over the unattainable.


Me thinks thou doth protest too much...


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I fukkin love it.  Now gentleman has errbody fighting among themselves.  This is one influential cat.  I think he should be promoted to mod right away.  Hell, make him an admin!
> 
> Just an observation.  LW kinda reminds me of the little freckled redhead who sat by herself at lunch and all the boys would drop by, from time to time, just to torment her for sport and for the reaction they'd get.  That reaction just makes it too damn fun to resist.


Mod FTW!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Mod FTW!



deluded much? what did you two win? an i'm an asshole on the internet  award? those are very common and nothing special. usually found on the mantles  of guys who can't be a big man anywhere else.  gentleman decided IM needed a resident cunt acting troll and you want to be his champion? the new ambiguously gay duo or what?


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> deluded much? what did you two win? an i'm an asshole on the internet  award? those are very common and nothing special. usually found on the mantles  of guys who can't be a big man anywhere else.  gentleman decided IM needed a resident cunt acting troll and you want to be his champion? the new ambiguously gay duo or what?


Would you prefer that I were gay? I kinda felt a little sexual tension between you and I. After having seen your pic(I think its you) I would certainly give you a shot at the title. Wanna make sexytime?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Why is this a big deal to people?? Dips with a chain - Whoop-tee-doo.




*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Any solutions? _Suggestions?_
> 
> If you had...
> 
> ...


 
*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!* 


I would fix it where you Cunt Jackrabbit can take your ridiculous collection of stupid cartoons, mothballs, plaid shirts, Geritol, oxygen tanks, oatmeal cereal, rocking chairs, wingtip shoes, geezer diapers, and bi-focals to be sent to the moon to live the remainder of your 10 years of sorry existence by yourself unless you find another alien-headed lifeform to mate with and spawn a family of unnormal freaks.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 21, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Indeed!  I just have to wait a little bit to recharge before giving out more.


 Gotcha covered, I repped those babies


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Gotcha covered, I repped those babies


 
You still "cutting" Tommy? How long it takes for a warthog like you to lose that fat?

Or does cutting mean, shaving the furr off your back and chin so you'll be less of a sasquatch?


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 21, 2011)

gentleman said:


> shaving the furr off your back and chin so you'll be less of a sasquatch?



View attachment 33658


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 21, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You still "cutting" Tommy? How long it takes for a warthog like you to lose that fat?
> 
> Or does cutting mean, shaving the furr off your back and chin so you'll be less of a sasquatch?



So you prefer your men hairless?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So you prefer your men hairless?


 
Who said anything about me preferring men, that's your turf, not mine.

Cutting leads many to believe the removal of hair is involved so I asked a simple question.

Tommy is the son of Bigfoot and proud of it.
So apparently he's not cutting in that manner.

But its also hard to tell if any flab is being "cut" as well.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

> The whiny prima donnas bitching about gyms thread <


*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*



The spoiled babies with too much time on their hands crack me up with all that bullshit nitpicking and crying.

Spending way too many days + hours in gyms to begin with, paying too much attention to everyone else.

Those powder puff princesses should focus on their workouts and get the fuck out of there, stop gawking at others.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Fatsky said:


> Ok guys here is my second video. I forgot to show myself washing my hands SORRY!! Hope I dont look too fat for some of the guys that are more interested in my stomach than the subject lol!!


 
You nasty no-hand-washing bastard.

Gotta accept that you're a pale hippo.




D-Latsky said:


> YouTube Video


 

*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh fuck are you kidding me!?! Hurtin for material gramps. Guess being such an old geriatric no mind you forgot this was a FAIL the first time lol!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/137716-gentleman-i-posedown-3.html
MASSIVE FAILURE OLD MAN HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2011)

it seems Gentleman doesn't post on sundays. i confirmed it back as far as i can on here. whatever could that mean? i think he lives with his elderly parents and is dominated by his extremely religious mom and she says no computer on the lord's day.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it seems Gentleman doesn't post on sundays. i confirmed it back as far as i can on here. whatever could that mean? i think he lives with his elderly parents and is dominated by his extremely religious mom and she says no computer on the lord's day.


 

You're the Queen of Creepy Old Hags for sure!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You're the Queen of Creepy Old Hags for sure!



to a Wiccan Hag or Crone is a complement little church mouse.


----------

